# Music tag ...



## SaltedFig (Jan 1, 2019)

We begin a new year.

Lets begin with MUSIC ... 

Jessica ...



And more Aussie, Xavier this time ...

Some salt (and a little more sea) ...


... famously Gotye


Avicii - Wake me Up (when I'm older ...)



Fine ...


----------



## dibbles (Jan 1, 2019)

I’ll play


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 1, 2019)

here you go


----------



## artemis (Jan 1, 2019)

The whole house dances when this comes on:


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 1, 2019)

Not only is this one of my absolutely favorite songs but this ballet dancer, Sergei Polunin is phenomenal and I don't even like ballet.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 2, 2019)

I love this:


----------



## amd (Jan 2, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> Avicii - Wake me Up (when I'm older ...)



It is so sad that we lost him in 2018. 

I need to go home so I can watch all of these vids - I haven't heard a lot of them!


----------



## TeresaGG (Jan 2, 2019)

Petra This Means War!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## dibbles (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## dibbles (Jan 3, 2019)

Tom Petty - another sad loss


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 4, 2019)

Guy Sebastian  - Before I Go (2018)


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 4, 2019)

I'll play - Great Big Sea - Come and I will sing you =


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 4, 2019)

I also made a soap inspired by this song:
Toad the Wet Sprocket - Walk on the ocean -


----------



## dibbles (Jan 4, 2019)

Layla...acoustic version


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 5, 2019)

See my signature -
These are the days of our lives - Queen


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 7, 2019)

I say hey ...


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 7, 2019)

True Blue


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 7, 2019)

Old School here... for my dear sweet Polish mother (get up and dance with me!)


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 7, 2019)

For my mom who’s birthday would have been tomorrow. Her favorite song of all time.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 7, 2019)

The gift of music.

To all who have contributed, and who will do so into the the future, thank you.

(insert heart smiley right here, where it belongs )


----------



## chela1261 (Jan 8, 2019)

My mom loved Andrea Bocelli and me not so much until I heard this song. She would of loved it also


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 9, 2019)

This is a very special song to me. When my hubby and I were first dating back in the '80's he made a special tape mix for me of different songs that expressed his feelings for me and this is one of my favorites off of it. The live version below is the only video I could find where you can actually see Heart in action singing it. All the others just had a still picture of the album cover. I still have the tape mix, by the way, and still listen to it from time to time. Never getting rid of it!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 12, 2019)

Courtesy of @Dennis, via the Word Association game thread
(Thank you! - I'd never seen this video version before ):


----------



## loriag (Jan 12, 2019)

I had never heard this song until my Daughter in love walked down the aisle to it. I just love it and it was perfect for the couple.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2019)

I love music, all kinds.  Lately it has been a steady run of classical with some opera thrown in but the last cut on Rust Never Sleeps gets me.  Powderfinger is a huge fave also.   Oh, so many down here in the south do NOT want anything to do with him.  Ha! 


And on the other end of the spectrum, that which I grew up with and still love.


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)

chela1261 said:


> My mom loved Andrea Bocelli and me not so much until I heard this song. She would of loved it also


----------



## dibbles (Jan 12, 2019)

@Dennis - you can't mention Powderfinger and not post a link!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2019)

I didn't want to hog  the thread with too many posts at once.  Love Powderfinger!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 12, 2019)

And since we're going waaaay back...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2019)

One more and I will stop.  This is from the album of the same name.  It was the first album I ever bought.  I was in the 9th grade and had a raging crush on a 10th grader.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2019)

Even further back.  This will bring back some memories for some.  If not, maybe ask mom or dad, or the grands.


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2019)

Hard to beat the original.


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Hard to beat the original


I agree but Shaun’s album was the first that I bought.   To be fair,  I also had Farrah on my bedroom wall but who didn’t?!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2019)

Dean said:


> I agree but Shaun’s album was the first that I bought.   To be fair,  I also had Farrah on my bedroom wall but who didn’t?!
> View attachment 35024



Ahhhh, yes.  Farrah!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 13, 2019)

Ahhh, brings back memories! We had our very own "Sarah" Faucett when she was a teen -- styled her hair just like Farrah. She's now 50. Here she is with her niece, and our granddaughter, Erin.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 13, 2019)

Gheorghe Zamfir, playing Hans (James) Last's composition "Einsamer Hirte"

"The Lonely Sheppard"


(The 1978 London concert version, with the introduction by James Last in both German and English can be found here: v=Yg_Cz8AdMaI)

And popularized again in one of those little Quentin Tarantino films


----------



## Dean (Jan 13, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Ahhh, brings back memories! We had our very own "Sarah" Faucett when she was a teen -- styled her hair just like Farrah. She's now 50. Here she is with her niece, and our granddaughter, Erin.
> View attachment 35029


 
I remember getting on the school bus one day and noticing all the girls had the Farrah Flip.  I had Shaun’s feathered do plastered with Aquanet.  If a breeze blew from behind me, my feathered wings would   flap in the wind.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## IrishLass (Jan 13, 2019)

My mom had this album when I was growing up and I was so fascinated with the beautiful artistry of the album cover that I would just sit and stare at it while listening to the music. My most favorite song on it was this one, Emily's Song:


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2019)

Draggin up lots of memories.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2019)

,Ok, all of this is before coffee.  I'm done but first, here's a great one.  Ahh, back in the day!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks as if today is going to be all music old and new.  I had all of Bob Dylan's albums until Blonde on Blonde then was transferred overseas and had no access.
My daughter has those albums now and still plays them.


----------



## Dean (Jan 13, 2019)

Time for Sunday Seventies Singalong!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## scard (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm really feeling old now, here's my contribution.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2019)

If not at the top of the list it is most assuredly close.  One of my never forgotten favorites with so many memories attached.


----------



## Dean (Jan 15, 2019)

Dennis said:


> If not at the top of the list it is most assuredly close.  One of my never forgotten favorites with so many memories attached.




Weez goin country @Dennis? I waz born country! 



@Hendejm when we get bored with boring word association we play music assoc...


----------



## Meena (Jan 16, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> Not only is this one of my absolutely favorite songs but this ballet dancer, Sergei Polunin is phenomenal and I don't even like ballet.




More modern dance, with ballet leaps and certainly some of ballet's 'vocabulary.'  He's nearly perfect, isn't he?  Yum.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 16, 2019)

Meena said:


> More modern dance, with ballet leaps and certainly some of ballet's 'vocabulary.'  He's nearly perfect, isn't he?  Yum.



He is stunningly perfect. Actually, he is considered the best male ballet dancer of the times. He walked away from it all though to do his own thing, a shame really but I understand why he did it.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2019)

Dean said:


> Weez goin country @Dennis? I waz born country!
> 
> @Hendejm when we get bored with boring word association we play music assoc...



Sunday tv on one of the two channels was Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs show, in black and white.  




But all things change with time.


----------



## Dean (Jan 17, 2019)

I loved Sinead b4 she went nutz and ruined her voice with smoking.  So beautiful, unusual and talented.


----------



## Meena (Jan 17, 2019)

Dean said:


> I loved Sinead b4 she went nutz and ruined her voice with smoking.  So beautiful, unusual and talented.




"I will live by my own policies. / I will sleep with a clear conscience..."


----------



## Meena (Jan 17, 2019)

"remember that you felt alive, sometimes...

and God is on your side
dividing cruelty from tenderness
watching all the time
dividing fiction from reality."
....

and God is on your side
dividing present from the history
watching all the time
dividing deaf men from the listening ones."

There are some days when I play this on repeat at the office.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


oldie but goodie
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

a recent favorite

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

and this one ...  Amazing video (after 2:14 when the human crap is over), too.  This is the kind of stuff i play all day in my office.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Meena (Jan 17, 2019)

scard said:


> I'm really feeling old now, here's my contribution.




OHHH!!  Great songs!!!  I grew up with these songs, had the albums (when they first came out)!! (I'm "old" too, even though my profile pic was taken 12-1-18.  Music keeps you YOUNG!)  Loooovveeeeee
I even made a drawing once based on "Still You Turn Me On".   Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 18, 2019)

I love this Dylan cover by Sinead O'Connor (she looks absolutely beautiful in her red gown, sporting a pixie 'do' in this one):



IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Jan 21, 2019)

For my first grandchild, born last night. I used to sing this to my babies.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 21, 2019)

Congratulations, Dibbles! 

I used to sing this one to my son when he was a baby:


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 21, 2019)

TeresaGG said:


> Petra This Means War!




Petra!  Are they still around?


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2019)

Piggy-backing off of @IrishLass’s posted era.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean said:


> Piggy-backing off of @IrishLass’s posted era.QUOTE]
> 
> One of my very favorites


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2019)

It’s my fav xmas song that is not an xmas song.  I’m a wretched pessimist but that song can make me see the rainbow among the storm clouds.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 21, 2019)

Except for Christmas songs, I don't like lyrics in my music - never did. So is it any wonder I've worn out many copies of their CD's over the years?  And I've seen them in concert many times - they are just a whole different band live - compared to the "perfect" music recorded on a CD.

The quality of the sound is pretty poor - especially on the second one.  The musicianship of these guys is out of this world!

Meet Lunasa!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


>



I'm a huge fan of the indigo girls!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


> For my first grandchild, born last night. I used to sing this to my babies.


Oh ...  My  ... Goodness!

dibbles ... congratulations!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 22, 2019)

I love this version of this song:
If I were a boy - Reba


----------



## Meena (Jan 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


> For my first grandchild, born last night. I used to sing this to my babies.




Congratulations, Grandma Dibbles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chela1261 (Jan 24, 2019)

One of my favorite songs and bands ever


----------



## dibbles (Jan 28, 2019)

All over packed and ready to go to see our grandson tomorrow! Beyond excited!!!!!


----------



## artemis (Jan 28, 2019)

My 13 year old, Gaius, has been obsessed with Fiddler on the Roof for about a year now. He goes around whistling every song!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 29, 2019)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this version of this song. Changes it from a quirky catchy tune to a super romantic one, just by changing the tempo and music, but keeping the same words (ish) - 

Sleeping At Last - I'm gonna be (500 miles) 



Original - The Proclaimers - I'm gonna be (500 miles)


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 29, 2019)

Listening to my son's stash of Anberlin CD's today. Too bad they broke up recently....just when I was discovering them and looking forward to more from them. Three of my favorites:

One of the first songs they ever wrote:


This one tends to bring a sentimental tear to my eye from the lyric, :I want to break every clock, the hands of time could never move again, we could stay in this moment for the rest of our lives" 


...and their cover of Depeche Mode's Listen To The Silence. I really like it's punchier sound.


----------



## Meena (Jan 30, 2019)

Just discovered this gorgeous tune...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Meena (Feb 8, 2019)

Have any of you guys heard Veela?  Angelic sweet voice.  She sings for dozens of musicians, here's a fairly quiet song that showcases her lovely voice well.  Welcome to the Veela Addiction!! bwaaahahaha     Lyrics below, for those who like to follow along, as I do.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Lyrics: 
 In the prairie of a rose 
You've got time to wonder 
How your heart could never know 
Just what you needed 
And it's fair, I suppose 
For the soul to be excluded 
Feel apart and stand alone 
Just like you're used to 

 Hunt me down and bring me closer 
Drag me up and stare me down 
Find the source of my defences 
Lock me in as is 

 Finally - 
 Finally, the air is thicker and it lingers here for a second extra 
Finally, the air is thicker when it comes 
Finally, a sense of bravery escapes the lungs and it dances with me 
Finally - 

 "You've got it easy with the time you waste 
Seems you're running from the system or you're saving face 
Are you really moving on or are you moving away 
You'd better tell us what you've always really wanted to say." 

Every minute I've avoided you 
I've been closer to the earth and how it heals and soothes 
My triggers and my hurt are on the ocean floor 
Once you get it, it won't be what you're looking for. 

Something feels a little old 
Just a little too familiar 
Like I've done this all before, or read the story 
And it's fair, I suppose, 
To dismiss it, obtrusive 
Feel apart and not at home 
Just like I'm used to. 

Finally, the air is thicker and it lingers here for a second extra 
Finally, the air is thicker when it comes 
Finally, a sense of bravery escapes the lungs and it dances with me 
Finally forever blue.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 9, 2019)

Dean said:


> Piggy-backing off of @IrishLass’s posted era.




love the song and the video is pretty cool


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

This is the first song that I heard Veela sing on...  and it was LOVE at first listen!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>1, 'u-xx_large_top_margin': $height > 0}" style="box-sizing: border-box; display: block;">

[Verse 1]
There's a reason she's alone
You can't pin her down
Because no one needs her home
Or needs her around, she says
"There's beauty in the hills
A chip in the sky
So don't be sad because I roam
It keeps me alive."

[Chorus]
To impress her - it's too **** hard
To stay loyal without going too far
If I see her again promise I won't
Cry

[Pre-Chorus 1]
She wasn't back tonight
And I don't know about you
My money's on the night
It takes her away like I do
My charm is twinkling out of her eyes
Of her eyes

[Verse 2]
She will never grow old
Or change her mind
She'll talk about it later on
From seeing sights
There's something wonderful and odd
About the escape
While you want them to be gone
You want them to stay


----------



## dibbles (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 14, 2019)

This song was on one of my cheesy CW shows, but I absolutely love it, and IMO it's a great song for anyone grieving over a lost loved one. 

Candice Accola - Go In Peace


----------



## earlene (Feb 14, 2019)

One of my favorites by Sarah McLachlan


----------



## dibbles (Mar 28, 2019)

Another sign of spring - the Twins home opener is today!


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 28, 2019)

I just found this thread and loved listening to all y'all's selections. May I present my best of (overly specific use-case):

Best use of a tambourine (also work-project completions song): 


New best morning alarm clock:


Old best morning alarm clock:


Best ringtone song:


----------



## dibbles (Mar 28, 2019)

@snappyllama I love Float On - my son introduced me to it.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 20, 2019)

I saw this today, and thought I'd add it to this thread. One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 20, 2019)

That was so cool to watch & listen, Dibbles! Thanks for sharing! 


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 20, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I saw this today, and thought I'd add it to this thread. One of my all time favorite songs.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scard (Sep 20, 2019)

In memory of two great losses to the music world.


So sad.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 18, 2019)

Seems fitting this time of year!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm just slighty obsessed with post malone at the moment.




And just because its good


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 18, 2019)

This gets my heart started in the morning. Love Mama Cass


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 18, 2019)

My absolute favorite version of Little Drummer Boy. I got to see these guys in concert recently and they were amazing:


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> My absolute favorite version of Little Drummer Boy. I got to see these guys in concert recently and they were amazing:




I absolutely love this!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 20, 2019)

"The Little Drummer Boy" always reminds me of a Mechanics Soap with pumice that I made for "my guys" many Christmases ago. I called it "Pah-Rum-Pah-Pah-Pumice"!


----------



## Millie (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## artemis (Apr 2, 2020)

This puts a smile on my face every time. Not your usual version of the song.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 2, 2020)

Not sure I posted this one, but seeing that John Prine is one of my all-time favorites, and he is not doing well, after contracting COVID-19 I will pay tribute-


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 2, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I saw this today, and thought I'd add it to this thread. One of my all time favorite songs.



People all over the world coming together to make good music is just what I needed.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm glad this thread resurfaced. Caamp is new to me.


----------



## Ladka (Apr 3, 2020)

I hope the link from FB works: the guy "plays zither" on a washing drying rack.

https://www.facebook.com/tadej.mikuz?__tn__=,dCH-R-R&eid=ARAmqTHAz1ivv_sYdSOQRsOaHA4_gb1o_n718yzBVMYtZ_V8oxQVudFDEaW3-X4_lwT75mjvkanogEI_&hc_ref=ARTB01v7rY1ZpcY57CCgJW_9bmYlokSlc1AnC7EUwWLDZBNsklXscMXPBwFHjWV5ZSY&fref=nf


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 3, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I'm glad this thread resurfaced. Caamp is new to me.



I need your entire playlist!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 3, 2020)

Susan Tedeschi and Sharon Jones


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm feeling melancholy today.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 28, 2020)

One of the world's all time best finger style guitarists, Tommy Emmanuel:


----------



## IrishLass (May 13, 2020)

I just started learning this achingly beautiful piece of music on the piano this evening. I may have bitten off more than I can chew, but I am determined to master it:


----------



## SeaSuds (May 13, 2020)

This is my daughter...


----------



## Gaisy59 (May 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> People all over the world coming together to make good music is just what I needed.



FANTASTIC!


----------



## IrishLass (May 13, 2020)

SeaSuds said:


> This is my daughter...



Truly? She is very lovely.


----------



## Marsi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## CathyB (Jun 12, 2020)

Bluegrass/Irish Trad--my favorite genres:


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 12, 2020)

The new beautiful song I'm learning now that I've mastered the beautifully haunting Amelie's Theme (Comptine d'un autre été), which I posted above in post #111:


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2020)

@IrishLass what an amazing gift you are giving yourself by learning to play these beautiful songs.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 12, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @IrishLass what an amazing gift you are giving yourself by learning to play these beautiful songs.



Next to soaping and cooking, playing the piano is my most favorite thing in the world to do. I can't tell you how wonderful it feels to be able to sit at the piano and just have something beautiful come out. It's a dream come true. I always yearned to learn the piano as a child, but our family never had the means to do so. Fast forward to my 30's.......my musician hubby (trumpet) got me started by buying me a digital piano and teaching me to read music, but that's as far as he could take me because he doesn't play piano, so from there I just started learning on my own through books and online tutorials until my musically talented niece got her music degree. She comes over once a week to give me lessons and she's helped take me to the next level and has me playing things I never thought I'd be able to play in a million years. I'm living proof that you're never too old to learn an instrument if you have the passion to want to learn. 


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 30, 2020)

In honor of the late, GREAT John Prine - man I love(d) his music... And unfortunately will have to get a refund on my tickets.  Was supposed to go in 2019, but he ended up under the weather, rescheduled for 2020, then C-19 happened and rescheduled to a later date, but he ended up succumbing to C-19.


----------



## Marsi (Jul 6, 2020)

Ennio Morricone
November 10, 1928 - July 6 2020

making spaggetti with his childhood friend Sergio Leone ...


youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/ UCUAwOBo-ZZ8S8cIH0SGoXpg
web: The Music | Ennio Morricone


----------



## dibbles (Jul 12, 2020)

Love this.


----------



## Adobehead (Jul 12, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Love this.



hey, dibbles, you made my day, well at least the morning!  thx


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 13, 2020)

35 years ago today. Best live performance of all time.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 13, 2020)

jcandleattic said:


> 35 years ago today. Best live performance of all time.



OMG i miss him. Adam Lambert does great job but the voices are different. Still love Queen


----------



## Marsi (Jul 15, 2020)

July 13 1985
The revolving stadium

35 years    relevant


----------



## Marsi (Jul 15, 2020)

with hope


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 15, 2020)

Gaisy59 said:


> OMG i miss him. Adam Lambert does great job but the voices are different. Still love Queen


Yeah, Adam does good with _some_ songs, but only like 4-5 of them. The rest, nope, he just doesn't have the range. I do think he does just as good as Freddie (if not better) with "Who Wants to Live Forever". When I hear Adam sing that one, I get chills.
But yeah, his range is just not there for almost all of the rest...


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 15, 2020)

My quarantheme song.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm posting this one, not necessarily for the song but the dancing. 

TRIGGER WARNING - this dance is about domestic abuse, and elicits a visceral and emotional response from me every time I watch it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 21, 2020)

This song reminds me of my cousin, who died of alcoholism, however, he was always such an upbeat person, that song suits him perfectly.


----------



## SPowers (Jul 21, 2020)

chela1261 said:


> My mom loved Andrea Bocelli and me not so much until I heard this song. She would of loved it also



I was like you... not sure I was crazy about Andrea Boccelli until I heard this one...


----------



## Marsi (Aug 17, 2020)

Until tomorrow ...


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a soft spot for ABBA. Here is one of my favorites by them:


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 17, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> I have a soft spot for ABBA. Here is one of my favorites by them:


My favorite from ABBA is Dancing Queen.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2020)

Just saw this today. He's still got it, for sure!


----------



## earlene (Oct 2, 2020)

One of my wedding songs...


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 2, 2020)

I love how this post goes away for a while and then crops up again. My music tastes are so eclectic, I LOVE this thread...
This song, I LOVE, however I do NOT like the "official" video for it. I have a completely different back story in my head for this song than the one here.
Brad Paisley ft. Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 2, 2020)

Another one I love - but I hate that the video is censored. If you know the song, you know where it's censored and the word they censored (cocaine) 
Kid Rock ft. Sheryl Crow - Picture


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 2, 2020)

And another from my favorite John Prine. Austin City Limits is having a special for their season premier featuring some of John's best live performances on the show tomorrow night if anyone is interested. They are doing it to commemorate his life on his birthday. I'll be watching for sure. 
(and now I'll stop bugging and posting so much! LOL)

John Prine - Lake Marie


----------



## AliOop (Oct 2, 2020)

Pepsi Girl said:


>



I love Zach Williams! He has an amazing duet with Dolly Parton: “There was Jesus” - will try to find it later when we aren’t driving.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 2, 2020)

My Wedding song.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 4, 2020)

Kiti Williams said:


> My Wedding song.



❤ Pretty song! My husband is a huge Don Francisco fan.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 5, 2020)

Pat Barrett - "Sails"


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 5, 2020)

I've loved this song for four decades.  They play it on the radio about once a year.  I rang them up once when I was about 26 to ask them who it was and then went out and bought the album.  It's pretty much the only decent song on it.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 5, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> .... went out and bought the album.  It's pretty much the only decent song on it.


I have a few albums like that, too.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm a huge post malone fan. Many people won't give him a chance due to his looks but he is a great artist and truly decent human.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 5, 2020)

AliOop said:


> ❤ Pretty song! My husband is a huge Don Francisco fan.



Me too!  He opened for the Bill Gather trio concert many moons ago,  He did Praise the Lord, Hallelu.  I was a  gonner after that.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 6, 2020)

Kiti Williams said:


> Me too!  He opened for the Bill Gather trio concert many moons ago,  He did Praise the Lord, Hallelu.  I was a  gonner after that.



What a small world! Another Don Francisco fan here as well! 


IrishLass


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 6, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> What a small world! Another Don Francisco fan here as well!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



And here I was, thinking I was all alone!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 7, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> What a small world! Another Don Francisco fan here as well!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I also love Honeytree, and Evie Turnquest, and the Imperials!  I cried when Larry Norman passed, he had a gritty style to his music,  I miss the 2nd Chapter of Acts as well.


----------



## KimW (Dec 17, 2020)

When I've lots to do, or have had a little wine with dinner, my brain craves either the BeeGees or Dean Martin.  Which is really funny because I've never been a fan of the BeeGees or Dino.  I have no BeeGee CDs and exactly one Dino CD, and would never choose to listen to them on a "regular" day.  With ONE exception - I just love this song.  LOL  Oh a simple mind.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 17, 2020)

KimW said:


> When I've lots to do, or have had a little wine with dinner, my brain craves either the BeeGees or Dean Martin.  Which is really funny because I've never been a fan of the BeeGees or Dino.  I have no BeeGee CDs and exactly one Dino CD, and would never choose to listen to them on a "regular" day.  With ONE exception - I just love this song.  LOL  Oh a simple mind.


So funny - I am the same with a few Barry Manilow songs that are so sugary you need to see the dentist after listening to them. But they bring back memories of some special times.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 17, 2020)

This song seems appropriate at this time of year. They changed/updated/removed the video I was looking for, or at leaset I can't seem to find the one I was looking for, but the lyrics are the same, and it sounds the same, even if it's not as aesthetically pleasing as the other video was. 
And this one line within the song is very appropriate - 

"It's been a long hard year"


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 17, 2020)

KimW said:


> When I've lots to do, or have had a little wine with dinner, my brain craves either the BeeGees or Dean Martin.  Which is really funny because I've never been a fan of the BeeGees or Dino.  I have no BeeGee CDs and exactly one Dino CD, and would never choose to listen to them on a "regular" day.  With ONE exception - I just love this song.  LOL  Oh a simple mind.



I absolutely _love_ the songs that the BeeGees did in their pre-disco days. Their Lonely Days happens to be one of my favorites, too. Here are 2 others of theirs that are favorites of mine as well:



and


----------



## Marsi (Jan 19, 2021)

freedoms just another word for ... nothing left to lose


----------



## Marsi (Jan 19, 2021)

Follow the Sun


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jan 19, 2021)

Marsi said:


> Follow the Sun



Omg he has some really neat alternative music. Have to listen to more.


----------



## KimW (Jan 19, 2021)

Marsi said:


> freedoms just another word for ... nothing left to lose



So, there we were, hubby and I "glamping", and there were folks jamming out into the wee hours of the night in the pavilion just outside our cottage.  By the second night we decided we might as well join them for a bit.  Hubby played the spoons and I sang a couple of tunes with them.  Then, in their drunken stupor (we were sober, btw), they insisted I should solo "Me and Bobby McGee".  We quickly made our exit.  LOL


----------



## SPowers (Jan 19, 2021)

One of my all-time favorites...


----------



## Booker (Jan 19, 2021)

@Marsi I may not listen to her music, but I have a lot of respect for Janis Joplin.  I feel she was a groundbreaking musician and opened the doors for future women of rock!


----------



## Marsi (Mar 16, 2021)

Someone gave me a gift

_The Dead South - In Hell I'll Be In Good Company [Official Music Video]_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FzVhw8_bY


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 16, 2021)

My favorite won 2 posthumous Grammy's for this song. Love it so much!! 

I Remember Everything


----------



## KimW (Apr 10, 2021)

This song mysteriously entered my head days ago and it just won't go away.  you're welcome.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 10, 2021)

Since I started learning violin, I've been listening to more classical music. 
I absolutely love the cello, wish I would have tried it instead.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2021)

This arrangement of Hushabye Mountain is what I'm currently learning on the piano:


----------



## Marsi (Jul 31, 2021)

i should never go outside
donate my brain to charity


----------



## AliOop (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Vicki C (Jul 31, 2021)

Marsi said:


> i should never go outside
> donate my brain to charity



Who is this Australian genius


----------



## Marsi (Aug 3, 2021)

Dominic Richard Harrison is the son of an englishman 

aussie old

and new


----------



## Marsi (Sep 20, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Who is this Australian genius


I wish!

Billie would be nice as well


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 9, 2021)

The unmatched Astor Piazzolla. Infinitely often arranged and interpreted, but still. Like spicy hot food. It starts hurting as soon as you stop listening.

I just love how these two guys made it. Great match between the inevitable accordion and a classical instrument. Good balance between cheerful dancing vibes, heartbreaking melancholy, and technical brilliance.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 10, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl 'Tis the season. No matter where you are in Germany, I bet there's an Octoberfest going on somewhere fairly close by. I wouldn't miss it if I were lucky enough to be where you are. When our son was stationed in Kaiserslautern with the Air Force, we spent a week there -- half that time was driving to various festivals in the area, including one in Luxembourg. Good times. Fond Memories.

Oh nuts! Nix that. I just remembered -- COVID restrictions!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 16, 2021)

Lest we forget the less fortunate ones out there... and among us...



R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts
Father Ray Kelly

When the day is long and the night
The night is yours alone
When you’re sure you’ve had enough
Of this life, well hang on
Cause everybody hurts
Take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts

If you’re on your own in this life
The days and nights are long
When you think you’ve had too much
Of this Life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes
Everybody cries sometimes
So Hang on
So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on.​You are not alone


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 20, 2021)

Tis the season - 
My favorite holiday song, and probably my favorite rendition of this song -

O Holy Night - Josh Groban


----------



## Marsi (Jan 21, 2022)

i blame seeing spocks hand on @glendam's star soap for this one


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 21, 2022)

RIP Meatloaf  - One of my favorites from the Bat Out of Hell album


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 21, 2022)

Marsi said:


> i blame seeing spocks hand on @glendam's star soap for this one


I blame you mentioning Spock for this one, to annoy both the Roddenberry and the Tolkien camp:


----------



## Marsi (Oct 28, 2022)

War Pony ..


----------



## Lyche (Oct 28, 2022)

Lumen


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Oct 28, 2022)

toots ft willie nelson


----------



## Lyche (Oct 28, 2022)

I think I like it when it rains.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## AliOop (Oct 28, 2022)

@Jersey Girl wow I'd never heard that duet before. I adore Placido Domingo's rich, velvety voice, and have to admit, I didn't realize John Denver could up his game to sing more classically, as well. Not that he was anywhere close to Domingo's talent, but he definitely had more depth to his voice than one might guess from his pop hits.

Anyway, thanks for sharing. I'm off to iTunes to add that one to my playlists!

EDIT: I am apparently way out of touch with music news... wasn't aware of Domingo's fall from grace until just now. Yikes. What a sad ending for someone with so much talent.


----------



## Lyche (Oct 28, 2022)

Noisettes


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl wow I'd never heard that duet before. I adore Placido Domingo's rich, velvety voice, and have to admit, I didn't realize John Denver could up his game to sing more classically, as well. Not that he was anywhere close to Domingo's talent, but he definitely had more depth to his voice than one might guess from his pop hits.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing. I'm off to iTunes to add that one to my playlists!
> 
> EDIT: I am apparently way out of touch with music news... wasn't aware of his fall from grace until just now. Yikes. What a sad ending for someone with so much talent.


This was the song I danced to at my wedding in 1988. I love it. I just yesterday found this thread and I saw and listened to the song that you put up and it really touched me. I added that one to my playlist. Lol. I adored John Denver as a teen and still do. Very sad ending.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 29, 2022)

@Jersey Girl that is a beautiful song for a wedding.  Annie's Song was one of the selections at my first wedding. I remember being so grieved to hear about John Denver's divorce, and then the plane crash. And I had no idea about Domingo's legal troubles. Sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Marsi (Dec 7, 2022)

Wave Hello, Say Goodbye


Welcome back friend


----------



## Lyche (Dec 9, 2022)

I listen to a lot of different types of music,
Soap making , fishing, kayaking and my motorcycle are my escapes in life. Happy i found this community and the cool jams yall share with us.


Kriss Kaliko

This song is 

Prof is my current top artist active and doing tours.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 22, 2022)

In case you missed it, Adam Sandler wishes us a Happy Hanuka!


----------



## Lyche (Sunday at 2:41 PM)

xD not sure many soapers are on my vibe on this lol. Kane is the goat


----------

